# Klezmer



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Ingenue brought up the subject of klezmer music on another thread.

I don't have any recordings dedicated to klezmer music, but I do have a couple of CDs that are jazz anthologies, and the klezmer pieces on them are among my favorites.

Any recommendations for great klezmer CDs or bands?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Can't say I'm familiar with this category but I saw what I assumed to be a klezmer band on TV years ago - I think they were called Burning Bush and they were excellent.


----------



## Roland (Mar 13, 2013)

"Oy to the World, A Klezmer Christmas." Yes, Yes, I know; this has to be the most inauthentic Klezmer music possible. And yet, and yet, I do believe it might be fun, as an introduction, to hear old favorites played in a klezmer style. If this doesn't appeal to you, there are more authentic pieces on YouTube by the same lively group, The Klezmonauts.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

The two most famous of them all:

The Klezmatics
The Flying Bulgars (formerly The Flying Bulgar Klezmer Band)

There's also a nice piece by Prokofiev I stumbled across a couple of days ago that features a klezmer sound:

_Overture on Hebrew Themes_, Op. 34


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

There was a BBC Documentary on this

Part 1
Part 2
Part 3
Part 4
Part 5


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

LOL - I was so ignorant that I thought Mr Klezmer was the man who composed this music - blessings upon him and all his kindred! 

I like the traditional stuff best, though it does sway into jazz in a gorgeous way too...


----------



## hashes (Nov 23, 2012)

- not perhaps 100% klezmer, but definitely 100% awesome!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

If You dig Klezmer You should always have encountered the grand old man of this art-form Mr Giora Feidman!






There's even a Klezmer Channel on the Tube!

/ptr


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I've played some klezmer before, don't know any recordings, but I love this music. Thanks everyone for all this info!


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Agreed! Thanks everyone! 

One klezmer piece I found on my Jazz Improv CD was apparently not from a guy who does klezmer normally. The piece is called "Rabbi Vallenatowitz" and it's by Oscar Stagnaro, a latin jazz guitarist. Not sure if this is genuine klezmer, but it sure has the feel.


----------

